

Amy Winehouse found dead, aged 27 - antr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14262237

======
tshtf
This is Hacker News?

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

~~~
antr
I believe the news to be relevant for two main reasons:

1\. Amy Winehouse, although a controversial person, is above anything a great
artist with a very unique voice. I believe music to be of intellectual nature,
and some artists are simply genius. She was.

2\. Her death is sad news for the world, but hardly a shock. The news here is
her death, nothing else. This, I feel, is important.

From the tone of the question I believe you try to argue that this "submit"
had a tabloid newsflash angle to it. This was clearly not the intention. I'm
sorry other people do not feel the same way.

------
hammock
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/27_Club>

Winehouse was a fantastic songwriter, one of the best of the current
generation. It's disappointing that so many people were more concerned about
harping on her personal life rather than the music.

------
gexla
This has to be the only real news I have ever seen of Amy Winehouse. She died,
there isn't much the news can do to screw with that story. She was an amazing
musician. She died. That's it. Everything else was just BS.

~~~
blackboxxx
Hard to believe your comment was downvoted. It's true, people like me knew
more about her "trouble-making antics" than her music. That's wrong. She
deserves better.

Sad day. Rest in Peace Amy.

